# message from my malaysian trip



## dokken (Jun 11, 2010)

hi,

this is a message from malaysia

Im in the cameron highlands for the moment

but a bit cold, not much mantis

according you, where must I go now to find it

especially paratoxodera or rare species

thanks for your help its urgent


----------



## acerbity (Jun 11, 2010)

I believe you would have good luck with speaking to the locals, especially those that work in the rural outdoors.


----------



## ismart (Jun 11, 2010)

I remember some of our malayasian members having luck in the Tapah Hills.


----------



## massaman (Jun 11, 2010)

Ask the indian tribes or the natives and maybe you can find those or maybe the rarer species which is the Parymenopus Davisoni Praying Mantis


----------



## dokken (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks for the information. i found a contact in a orang asli village and found a beautiful bark mantis, and a very nice unciron mantis never seen on foto, that i ll ask you to identify as i ll be back in france

i especially looking for toxodera for the moment


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 13, 2010)

Send a P.M. to Sufistic, a member here. He may be able to help you.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 13, 2010)

H dokken, good to know you found the Orang Asli village, they can be found on the old Tapah route going up to Cameron Highland.

Does your unicorn mantis look like below? then good chance it is Ceratocrania macra.







The 'Durian' season is approaching soon so more aboriginal will be looking for the fruit than insect around this time. Enjoy your trip and have fun!


----------



## dokken (Jun 13, 2010)

hi, good job yen,

yes a Ceratocrania macra

I got a male, looking for a female

I found too :

3 large green mantis

2 looks like rhombodera

3 looks like statilia

1 looks like pylospilota

1 beautiful humbertiella

1 dessicata (lucky she made an ooth the day after I cacthed it)

1 ooth

and a dealer very expensive that can find anything I miss to have a pair at the end of my travel

Now, I fly $ days in borneo

see you


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 14, 2010)

Good luck on the female!

Assuming you mean Polyspilota, this genus does not exist in Asia so what you have must be some other species. Looking forward to see some pics and have fun in Borneo!


----------



## dokken (Jun 15, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Good luck on the female!
> 
> Assuming you mean Polyspilota, this genus does not exist in Asia so what you have must be some other species. Looking forward to see some pics and have fun in Borneo!


well, a message from borneo

here it s totally different... 12 degres more than in cameron highlands......very very hot

just drinking a cold beer in the evening and i can see mantis that comes in my table under the light.incredible. but cant hunt. sabah is a protected place

hope ill find new mantis as ill be back in cameron, next two days


----------



## dokken (Jun 28, 2010)

Back in France,

I bought more than 30 different mantis in malaysia...found some wonderful species

Unfortunabely..the result is so poor

Only 6 mantis survived

-in the boxes,

- travel to france

- in terrarium

2 dessicata males

1 adult male green mantis

1 couple (and an ooth) : please can you identify it

http://images3.photomania.com/365494/1/radCB3FF.jpg

http://images3.photomania.com/365502/1/rad32E27.jpg

1 beautiful adult female (maybe full) lease can you identify it

http://images3.photomania.com/365236/1/rad71372.jpg

result : change a mantis from a tropcial area, to a french box...is not very easy

Maybe, I will have more chance with my ooths

thanks for you help

dokken


----------



## Christian (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi.

The brownish one with the ooth is a _Statilia_ sp. The other one is some _Hierodula_.

Greets,

C.


----------

